# Hunting land



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone was interested in letting me, my dad (who is a police officer, and a buddy hunt on their property this up coming season? We are all responsible hunters and willing to help out with any work on the property if needed. We live in cuyahoga county so anywhere around cuyahoga is ideal. Thank you very much!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I know a guy who needs some christmas trees packaged and a bunch of other things done around his property!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Go out and knock on farmers doors and ask if you can hunt ground hogs. They cause a lot of damage and farmers want them dead.

Great way to get trusted then be allowed to hunt all game on the property.


----------

